# Can I help my pigeon mate?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a strange problem that I want to ask advice on. I have Blondie, a healthy retired roller pigeon that does not have PMV, and I have several pigeons that are getting over PMV. I have lost Blondie's male after he got out when I opened the garden door to feed the outside pigeons. Blondie does not like to be alone and like to always be sitting on a couple of eggs. After chasing males of a couple of the other couples for a while and giving up, she turned her attention to a young male that is getting over PMV. They seem to be happy together and spend lots of time snuggling together in their box, but Blondie is keen to mate and lay eggs. She had tried to mount him a couple of times and she then lays down for him to mount her, but because his head spends a lot of time upside down he is not able to judge the mounting properly and is unable to mount her. He is also very young and this is likely his first mate. He does not seem to be that bothered but Blondie is trying to prompt him into mating. I am close to my birds and they spend a lot of time on the bed with me and climb all over me. I can usually pick them up with little fuss.

Basically I am wondering if I can help the male mate with Blondie? Has anyone ever tried this. Will I put him off if I try to lift him on to her. His name is Pepsi by the way because he has the splashed white and brown feathers and looks like a shaken up bottle of pepsi. I myself think lifting him on is unlikely to work, but I just thought I would ask in case soime one has dealt with this problem. Do you think that Pepsi will eventually manage to mate with Blondie by himself after he has had more time to recover from the PMV?

Any information to help me deal with this situation would be appreciated.

Brian.


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

How old are Blondie and Pepsi?

Could it be a matter of age, too young and too old perhaps?
Maybe Pepsi is just not into Blondie (Pigeon version of Jeremy Kyle show..."I married a roller, but all she was interested in was mating" That would be one good TV show)


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

They are interested in mating, he just cannot climb on her back and hold that position because he is disorientated. He ends up with his head and neck folded under his body until he cannot move any more and they give up. She tries to mount him but if he does not do his part it is pretty pointless. I had another PMV pigeon, Gayser, it took him almost a year before he was able to balance enough to be able to mate with Gerty properly, it seems sad that Blondie will have to wait that long before she is able to lay fertilized eggs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She will probably lay eggs anyway. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think helping him is a bit much. Either he'll eventually figure it out or he won't. She'll lay anyway.


----------

